
Start Tracking Satellites with This Low-Cost Azimuth-Elevation Positioner - LarryManchoney
https://hackaday.com/2017/11/26/start-tracking-satellites-with-this-low-cost-azimuth-elevation-positioner/
======
PoachedSausage
Looks like a neat solution, I might have a go at building that.

I'm still really looking forward to the launch of the Es’hail 2[0]
geostationary satellite, it's been delayed several times. Needs a big dish
though...

[0] [https://amsat-uk.org/satellites/geosynchronous/eshail-2/](https://amsat-
uk.org/satellites/geosynchronous/eshail-2/)

~~~
Bromskloss
> Qatar’s Es’hail 2 satellite will provide the first amateur radio
> geostationary communications that could link amateurs from Brazil to
> Thailand.

That's nice. Are they doing it for fun, as a promotion for their services, or
for some other reason?

~~~
PoachedSausage
I think one of the financiers is into amateur radio.

------
dokument
I always thought linear actuators would be cheaper, stronger, and more
reliable than this and the satnogs versions of satellite tracking.

